# Dave Chappelle in mental hospital



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Not sure if anyone else has heard this yet, but popular comedian Dave Chappelle is reportedly in a mental hospital in South Africa. They say he had a nervous breakdown or something. He had just signed a $50 contract with Comedy Central too. He is known to be a huuuuge weed smoker, I wonder if he has DP???


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

kelson12 said:


> He had just signed a _$50_ contract with Comedy Central too.


Wow. Fifty whole dollars. Damn are those celebrities ever spoiled. :wink:


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know of the guy, but I've always felt comedians to be a little mentally unstable. It seems to come with the territory.



> Wow. Fifty whole dollars. Damn are those celebrities ever spoiled.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

sebastian said:


> kelson12 said:
> 
> 
> > He had just signed a _$50_ contract with Comedy Central too.
> ...


okay...okay, meant $50 million! :lol:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Wow. Fifty whole dollars. Damn are those celebrities ever spoiled.





> okay...okay, meant $50 million!


lol.  . I hadn't heard that about Dave Chappell. Wonder what the problem is? Probably burn out or something from working hard. A lot of comedians have mental issues though.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh yeah Monkeydust, you already said that. But comedians do tend to be a little off the rocker. That's usuallly why they're so funny because they're cynical, or have been through a lot, or whatever.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

That's a neat thing to hear.

Chappelle is really funny and intelligent and seems to have a lot of perspective.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

yeah Chapelle has DP

matter of fact he is registered on this website and posts on a regular basis

:roll:

He probably smoked some of that weed that have in South Africa which lead to his nervous breakdown. He'll be fine in a few days


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> yeah Chapelle has DP
> 
> matter of fact he is registered on this website and posts on a regular basis
> 
> ...


^^^smart ass :roll:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually Dave Chappelle is an alien from Planet Gersavnod and he's actually a green alien but they painted him brown before he landed on Earth. He likes to eat banannas on earth and he hang's out with the K-Pax guy. They actually are lovers; Chappelle plays role of the slave, naturally (brown). I enjoy cotton candy now and again, sure; who doesn't?

He is here to study DP and it's related symptoms. SoulBrotha is right; he obtained the mental affliction after smoking some of the African reefer somewhere in the jungle. Problem was, this particular reefer plant had a few ounces of bamboo feces on it, and the chemical combination was too overwhelming for our alien's brain. The result -- DP, and the subsequent hospital stay.

They feed him bannana's at this particular African hospital. Once a nurse named Janice brought him a cucumber instead and he slit her throat. Aliens aren't always benign HAVE YOU SEEN INDEPENDENCE DAY?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

kelson12 said:


> SoulBrotha said:
> 
> 
> > yeah Chapelle has DP
> ...


kelson you know its all in fun

can't be serious all the time


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Shutup!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Jasonfar is an emo art *** elitst who wears Jesus sandals & drinks Soy Milk

or is it wheat grass juice??

bitch


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

the people who did that need beating


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually JasonFar is from the planet Geekoid...DOES where Jesus sandels...and loves his Darth Vader jersey....he likes to skin cats and therefore has waaaaaaay more problems than DP


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

JasonFar said:


>


You fuckin bastard I just spat tea everywhere


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I can't stop looking at that cat! LMAO!


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah seriously I think I've found my God in that picture. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

Jasonfar is god!


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

http://img171.echo.cx/my.php?image=unha ... ver3kf.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)




----------

